# SURPRISE cory eggs



## antman (Mar 7, 2005)

I went to feed the fish to day and found eggs not expected.

Theres only 4 fish in the tank 1 Betta in the tank 1 week as of today 1 black tetra 1 panda very small and 1 green very large the corys have been together almost 3 years and we have never seen any signes of interest between the two.

1 week ago I added 10 2" clay flower pots a hand full of wooden dowels and 1 Betta who was caught nibbling the eggs and quickly removed.

3 days ago I replaced the carbon then cleaned the filter and ammonia remover.Thats it .

Has any one seen such an odd pair mate or is this common .

THANKS
ANT


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They may have mated but I don't think the eggs are viable. They are not closely related to produce offspring. I could be wrong though.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Actually I'm thinking your right Simpte. The large green sounds like it is a female and she may have laid eggs without them being fertilized. Anyways congrats and good luck, if they are gonna hatch, it should happen in about 4 days from the time they were laid.


----------



## antman (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Simpte will see what happens maby a giant green panda .

Either way my kids are loving it they spent the day reading about coreys and breeding so its all good .
Thanks
ANT


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Antman,
Do you have any snails in the tank? It's probably snail eggs. The Aeneus and panda won't crossbreed. The female aeneus may have laid unfertilised eggs, but even that is fairly rare. What do the eggs look like? Have they turned white yet?


----------



## antman (Mar 7, 2005)

No snails the majority are white some look like they have fungus on them when back lit most have a white spot in them a few have blackish dot .

I figured they were dead or dying when they turned white.
What do they look like if they are living ?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Good eggs will look like this:








But the Aeneus will scatter thier eggs. They won't be a cluster spawn like these Barbatus eggs. The white eggs are definetely fungused, as they were unfertilised in the 1st place. I'd suggest getting a male Aeneus,as you know the female is breeder size. You seem to have everything else right


----------



## antman (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks that helps allot she laid in at least 20 spots and a good pile in each.

What will be compatible with her Ive had her almost 3 years and forget what she looked like as a youngster. My places to get fish are limited to pet-co Wal-mart and I think pet smart haven't found anything else within 150mi yet.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Bronze cories are pretty common, you should be able to pick them up at any of the stores you mentioned, just be sure to look for healthy tanks as well as healthy fish.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I keep female Bronze Cories in my 10 gallon Guppy grow-out tanks and they lay eggs all of the time without males being present. I just had another one lay egss last night. This is a pretty common occurence, at least with my Bronze females.
Tony


----------



## antman (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks all off to see what we can find wish us luck for healthy tank mates.
Thanks 
ANT


----------

